# .357 Mag deer rounds



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Have a Ruger GP-100 SS 4 inch. The gun shoots extremely well at 25 yards with the 158 XTP loads. Wondering if anyone has a 180 XTP or similar deer load they use?
Not my first line gun, that would be 25-06,30-06,243,30-30,45-70. However, last year I had a 4 pt walk under the deer stand and I couldnt swing the bolt rifle and get a shot. IF I had my 357 I am sure I couldve made the save and filled the freezer with the right medicine!.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a stainless 4" GP-100 that I load with 180s over H110.
I use XTPs, LBTs, and Nosler JHPs all 180s.
I use CCI magnum small pistol primers and max+ charges of H110 - crimp heavy with Lee Factory crimp die.

The GP-100 is a very strong DA gun and can handle hotter loads than other guns but as always you should work up. In a 4" bbl there is a limit to velocity anyway so published data is probably plenty.

I know the Blackhawk can take the XTP 180 seated to the bottom cannelure but do not remember if the GP's cylinder is long enough for this. 

With some TLC on the trigger and action the GP is one fine and strong DA .357.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

from everything I have witnessed... the 158 XTP is all you need for deer at reasonable pistol range (50 yds or less in my case)... my 686 6" load is 16.8 grains of 296, CCI 350 and 158 XTP...


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Im still working with it to see what I come up with.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Try some lil gun powder. I dont recall that quantity my son used. Check some of the relaoding sites for recommendations.


----------



## 44mag (Aug 1, 2005)

I have loaded the 180gr Partitions for a close range shot like you have mentioned.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think Federal offers a cast core 180 load from the factory. Not sure if they sell just that bullet though. I'm sure there are some hard cast 180's on the market though. Thats what I'd go with if it were me.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

200gr Cast I am going to try also. The F-I-L gave me some factory Win 180 partitions he had laying around [things cost him 18 bucks/20 rds I believe. I dont plan on using them up at the gun range! hope they shoot well.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think Federal offers a cast core 180 load from the factory. Not sure if they sell just that bullet though. I'm sure there are some hard cast 180's on the market though. Thats what I'd go with if it were me.


That is the Cast Performance LBT bullet. Cabelas carries them, I load in .357, .44, .45 Colt, and .45-70.

The Federal 180 is a great factory hunting load but you can hotrod it up handloading if needed. As stated 4" bbls have their limits!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

jmoser said:


> I have a stainless 4" GP-100 that I load with 180s over H110.
> I use XTPs, LBTs, and Nosler JHPs all 180s.
> I use CCI magnum small pistol primers and max+ charges of H110 - crimp heavy with Lee Factory crimp die.


where are youat with loads of H110?
I have loaded some 180g xtp's over 12.5g of H110. I havent had time to shot them yet, this listing is below the starting level on hogedons site and above the starting level on hornadys.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Rootsy said:


> from everything I have witnessed... the 158 XTP is all you need for deer at reasonable pistol range (50 yds or less in my case)... my 686 6" load is 16.8 grains of 296, CCI 350 and 158 XTP...


Hey now, don't you mean the CCI 550 primer (small pistol) as opposed to the 350 (large pistol)? I use the same load in a 586 6" and it's very accurate.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

550, 350, whatever it takes ... yes I was incorrect... but you woulda figured that out when you tried to stuff them bigguns in that small hole 

Had a friend take a doe at 30 yds with the same pistol I have and same bullet (158 XTP) @ 16.5 gr 296... Looked like someone had cut her to bleed her out.... neck shot and she never even twitched... bullet was a complete pass thru and the internal damage was quite significant...


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

try to seat a 300/350 and were gonna hear BANG!:lol:


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

For cast bullets, don't forget about Beartooth Bullets.

http://www.beartoothbullets.com/bulletselect/index.htm


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

kumma said:


> where are youat with loads of H110?
> I have loaded some 180g xtp's over 12.5g of H110. I havent had time to shot them yet, this listing is below the starting level on hogedons site and above the starting level on hornadys.



I safely load the Ruger revolvers at or above published max loads for H110. You should NOT do this in a S&W as they are NOT as strong. I prefer not to post my actual loads as I don't want anyone blindly copying them without proper load development.

Put a GP-100 next to a 686 and you will see obvious difference in topstrap thickness, the GP also has the cylinder latch notches offset from the thinnest part of the web between 2 chambers.


----------

